# Allstate Rv Roadhelp--motor Club



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

I was asking my agent today about RV coverage---towing, etc. He sent me information covering towing, emergency road service which include jump start, fuel delivery, lock out service, roadside repair labor, tire change. Their price is 99.95 per year. It also covers trip interruption benefit, up to $1500.

Is this a very good policy/coverage? We are planning a 2 week trip from Oklahoma to Florida then up to Tennessee and then back home this summer. We want to make sure we have coverage, if needed. I have regular insurance on the tt, through our auto policy through them.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Steve McNeil said:


> I was asking my agent today about RV coverage---towing, etc. He sent me information covering towing, emergency road service which include jump start, fuel delivery, lock out service, roadside repair labor, tire change. Their price is 99.95 per year. It also covers trip interruption benefit, up to $1500.
> 
> Is this a very good policy/coverage? We are planning a 2 week trip from Oklahoma to Florida then up to Tennessee and then back home this summer. We want to make sure we have coverage, if needed. I have regular insurance on the tt, through our auto policy through them.
> 
> ...


Sounds similar to AAA Premier RV...you might compare the two and see what you think.

What route are you taking? Have you planned out where your gonna stay?

Interested in coming to Branson the end of July, first of August?

Paul


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Steve McNeil said:


> I was asking my agent today about RV coverage---towing, etc. He sent me information covering towing, emergency road service which include jump start, fuel delivery, lock out service, roadside repair labor, tire change. Their price is 99.95 per year. It also covers trip interruption benefit, up to $1500.
> 
> Is this a very good policy/coverage? We are planning a 2 week trip from Oklahoma to Florida then up to Tennessee and then back home this summer. We want to make sure we have coverage, if needed. I have regular insurance on the tt, through our auto policy through them.
> 
> ...


I let my AAA rv plus expire last year for various reasons, price being a main one. I was thinging of getting it again before the PA trip or Good Sam or Camping World road care. Today I called my Farmers agent and inquired about any coverage like this I may already have. My tt is a rider on my truck policy and I was told as long as the camper is attached to my truck towing and roadside assistance applies to both. The only thing I do not have is the trip interruption coverage, not as important as towing and roadside assistance to me. I could have added this but the cost/benefit wasn't reasonable. Hope you have a safe and fun trip this summer.

Brad


----------

